

Poorly-written software makes 100 million+ DTD requests/day to w3.org - edw519
http://www.w3.org/blog/systeam/2008/02/08/w3c_s_excessive_dtd_traffic

======
nickb
Poorly written software and a poorly written spec! W3C is responsible too for
using a silly namespace identifier.

------
wallflower
Whoa. Jaw drops

